

Live-Blogging With Adobe CEO - BRadmin
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2010/04/29/live-blogging-the-journals-interview-with-adobe-ceo/

======
j79
[Speaking about Mr. Jobs's assertion that Adobe is the No. 1 cause of Mac
crashes, Mr. Narayan says if Adobe crashes Apple, that actually has something
"to do with the Apple operating system."]

Wow. Any support I had for Mr. Narayan and Flash went right out the window
with this one snarky remark. He might as well just blame the users for
choosing a Mac in the first place...

~~~
jlmendez
Agree that Mr. Narayan comment was not a great one but he has a point.
Userland applications should not crash the operating system. If Mr. Jobs
meant: "No. 1 cause of Safari crashes" then I would agree with Mr. Jobs
because Flash does crashes Safari a lot. This means that both Safari and Flash
have pending bugs to be fixed (I wonder which one has more bugs per line of
code?)

~~~
Qz
I'm just curious what sites people visit that flash is constantly crashing for
them? I visit a fair amount of flash video content sites on a daily basis and
I get a flash crash maybe once every two months? Firefox on Vista, latest
versions.

~~~
veemjeem
Flash crashes for me at least once a day, on Youtube. I'm using a Mac here
though, using chrome. I'm guessing the flash implementation for windows is
significantly more stable than on mac/linux.

~~~
j79
ClickToFlash is an amazing piece of software. The web is a much friendlier
place!

------
flyosity
Non-technical responses, lots of dodging and hand-waving, saying things are a
smokescreen without rebutting direct points. Very, very bad move for Adobe.
Why would they want to get into a pissing contest with Apple and let Jobs
control the conversation?

~~~
Qz
I don't think you understand what 'control the conversation' means...

------
naner
> Mr. Murray likens the Apple-Adobe fight to that between reality TV stars Jon
> and Kate Gosselin

... at that point I stopped and wondered why I am reading this crap.

------
jws
A terrible title. This will drift right past the front page. I was going to
use "Adobe CEO disagrees with Steve Jobs".

~~~
treblig
Agreed. Can someone (admin / moderator) modify this to avoid double
submission?

------
protomyth
Here is my question on the open spec part of flash: "Which non-Adobe flash
client can be used to play videos on Hulu?". I think the answer is none
because of threats made by Adobe.

------
ccc3
Ben Horowitz had a post yesterday about founding CEOs vs professional
CEOs(<http://bhorowitz.com/2010/04/28/why-we-prefer-founding-ceos/>). This
seems to be almost a perfect example of his point. The founding CEO makes a
technical argument about why change is needed and the professional CEO defends
his companies current position.

------
ThomPete
It completely lags any credibility when a hired gun debate with an innovator
and founder. Wish he would have waited till he actually had something to say.

------
jorgecastillo
This maybe a little of topic but I was reading TUAW and and some one commented
that today Apple stock gained and Adobe stock fell. I googled it to check
myself and I find it really amusing.

------
protomyth
I really wonder about the personal relationship and history between Jobs and
Adobe's current exec. I also wonder if anything that happened during the NeXT
years affected his thinking (e.g. Display Postscript).

~~~
cpr
There's no relationship there at all.

The current Adobe execs are pretty much just business folks brought in to make
money, once the founder/CEO/CTOs (Geschke and Warnock) left.

